# COSTS $64,000 AND 4 MONTHS TO CLONE UBER APP



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Uber model is very vulnerable to a flood of new competitors. Maybe at city level.

http://priceonomics.com/how-much-does-it-cost-to-clone-your-favorite-app/


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Very cool post. Thanks!


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

The technology is already out there, don't reinvent the wheel. It is per use and very cheap. Live tracking, sends requests to closest driver, once accepted by driver they are taken off the dispatch system. Driver accepts ride, google maps loads and takes driver to Pax. Can send link to Pax for real time tracking. Once entered in the system, address is verified with google address database, no wrong addresses. The issue is getting enough drivers to get on the system and being able to meet demand. Logistics software is everywhere, the sign on bonuses are there because peak demand is the biggest issue facing the logistical issue of having enough drivers at the right place during peak demand. This applies to riders and food delivery. I can integrate a form into a restaurant POS, have the order sent to available drivers, tracked and available on a downloadable report. My issue is who wants to deliver for a local restaurant when DoorDash comes in and is paying $10+ on every delivery 5-9pm every night? Once this goes away and merchants decide that they will not use DoorDash, the opportunity presents itself. Right now is not the right time, let the big guys bleed out money and piss off the small local restaurants, then the time may be ripe for the picking.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The problem is being sued by Uber for using their technology . Another problem would be advertising your app and making it a household name so people use it. Plus you can be sued for just having an app by a patent troll.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

It is not Uber's technology, it is logistics software. I give them credit on figuring out how to scale it and bring it out to the public, but they did not invent this stuff, just applied what is available. What do you think all these other ride share companies are doing, they are just applying logistics software and branding it as their own.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

dryverjohn said:


> It is not Uber's technology, it is logistics software. I give them credit on figuring out how to scale it and bring it out to the public, but they did not invent this stuff, just applied what is available. What do you think all these other ride share companies are doing, they are just applying logistics software and branding it as their own.


If Uber does have any proprietary software be assure they will sue you for it.

They are building their own apps not cloning Uber's. Uber does not own the concept of people using their own cars as taxis.

Tech companies sue each other all the time for stealing an idea that has a patent.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Having an app is only 5% of the challenge. Ride Austin did great in Austin TX when Uber and Lyft were in exile. Popular and everyone used them, drivers made good money. Uber and lyft return, Ride Austin ridership tanked. They then reduces their rates to match Uber. Had to fire most of their staff, only has a skeleton crew running it. Probably close to insolvent by now, maybe enough to be worth keeping the lights on.... Barely.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The taxis have had apps since before uber came into being (not even joking)

The app is only 33% of the race, but if your not first your last.

There's 3 things you need.

1. drivers, as many as uber/lyft have
2. an app that works
3. competitive prices to uber/lyft

If you don't have all 3 you won't get customers. Insurance/permit are honestly optional at this point if you bank oversees.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The taxis have had apps since before uber came into being (not even joking)
> 
> The app is only 33% of the race, but if your not first your last.
> 
> ...


Agreed, taxis here had a smartphone app before uber came along, they didn't like the concept, so never logged on, to make it work and build up the customer base, then uber came along and smashed it,

Lower prices, worldwide advertising, lose a lot of money with incentives, uber lost hundreds of thousands in promotions, free trips, referrals, advertising, now the taxi company have decided to try their own app, and it's failing,

There has Been 9 simialr uber companies here, they all have gone broke and failed within 3months, if you don't have the financial backing and ready to lose money, then your app won't suceed,

The company that supplied the taxi app here before uber arrived, changed tactics, dumped all the taxi contracts, and hired uber drivers, 6years in business and they still havnt made a profit,

Uber could easily raise prices and still suceed, but I think they are trying to wipe out taxis first, when taxis no longer exist, then prices will rise, and we should make better money


----------



## fubermotion (Oct 19, 2017)

You need billions of $$$ of investor's money to pay huge signup bonuses to new drivers, and offer 50% off rides to pax.

Truth.


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

Classified said:


> Agreed, taxis here had a smartphone app before uber came along, they didn't like the concept, so never logged on, to make it work and build up the customer base, then uber came along and smashed it,
> 
> Lower prices, worldwide advertising, lose a lot of money with incentives, uber lost hundreds of thousands in promotions, free trips, referrals, advertising, now the taxi company have decided to try their own app, and it's failing,
> 
> ...


Yes, Uber will be in a position to make more money as they fend/kill off competition. However, you would be a fool to think that drivers will ever see a dime of that additional revenue. If you accept a ride today for $3.00 "earnings" while uber can charge the customer $7.00 today. Uber has no incentive to give you anything more than $3.00 tomorrow when they can charge the rider $8.00.


----------

